

'KinectFusion' Kinect 3D Scene Recreation Based on Feature Point Tracking - epiphany47
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/dl.aspx?id=152815

======
epiphany47
it's amazing to see how much advancement has been made w/ the kinect - for
example, this is where the kinect community was just months ago:

[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/11/14/hacked-kinect-is-
now...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/11/14/hacked-kinect-is-
now-a-3d-video-capture-tool/)

gj kinect hackers - keep it up! =]

